# 94th Bomb Group museum



## Mustanglimey (Sep 20, 2021)

Great little place still has the control tower which you can go in and to the top of.
Found a plaque with the author of my book too👍Free entry and next to a private airfield.


https://rctam94th.co.uk/

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2021)

Was hoping to get there next week, but car problems have messed up things.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------

